# Small dark star-less galaxy



## Brian G Turner (Oct 22, 2003)

Just an intresting curiosity, that should have applications on ideas of galactic formation - essentially, a small dark star-less galaxy found:

http://www.newscientist.com/news/news.jsp?id=ns99994272

*Astronomers find first 'dark galaxy'* 

Astronomers have found the first "dark galaxy" - a black cloud of hydrogen gas and exotic particles, devoid of stars. The gloomy galaxy lurks two million light years from Earth.

Joshua Simon, Timothy Robishaw and Leo Blitz of the University of California, Berkeley, observed a cloud of hydrogen gas called HVC 127-41-330 using the Arecibo radio telescope in Puerto Rico. 

It appears to be rotating so fast it would fall apart unless it contains a strong, hidden source of gravity. The researchers therefore argue that the cloud must be at least 80 per cent dark matter, the hypothetical invisible substance whose gravity is supposed to explain why many objects in the cosmos move as fast as they do.

If they are right, this could resolve a problem in dark matter theory. In our local group of galaxies, we know of only about 35 dwarf galaxies, but simulations of galaxy formation using dark matter suggest there should be about 500. 

If most of these dwarfs are dark galaxies with no stars, that would explain why we have missed them until now. The reason HVC 127-41-330 and its kind are dark may be because they have too small. Without enough mass, their gravitational forces would be too weak to cram gas together densely enough to form any stars.


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 25, 2003)

You learn something new everyday!
I always thought a Galaxy had to have stars to be a Galaxy...otherwise it was known as....space


----------



## Michael (May 20, 2004)

I'd like to check that site out too, but before I do: does it mention the possibility of black holes? Or would they send off too much radiation and still be visible or otherwise detectable? At the moment I'm thinking of Piers Anthony's _Ghost Ship_ (I think that's it), with it's suggestion of galaxy-sized or even universe-sized black holes--as frightening as that sounds. That galaxy, however, doesn't have to be one huge singularity--it could just be a bunch of really big ones in the core.

Hmm . . . checked it out.  Not sure if the black holes really fit.


----------



## Maryjane (Sep 3, 2004)

_Hydrogen and exotic particles even these elements would make a volitile combination on it's aproach to event horizon of a black hole, black holes themselves don't emit heat actually near or past the edge of even horizon there is an absence of anything. But as mater, particles and energy get close there is a preasure and density build up in particles mater and energy that creates heat, this is called the megathosphere. This is the bright light you see at the nuclei of galaxies. If this dark mater galaxy is created by a black hole it would have to be a black hole that behaves diferently then the ones that have been theorised thus far. At any rate this is the first time I heard about dark energy galaxies._


----------



## Maryjane (Sep 3, 2004)

_Actually it is my theory, a phylosophical one that is that the inside of stars and larger planets, gas ones and ones like ours even Mars and Mercury have a process similar to that of a miniature galaxy a tiny singularity actually with two tiny spiraling galaxies within the flowing magma of our planet that flow in opposite direction on either side of the  equator creating the quadrupolar toroidal magnetic fields called the Alpha effect whereby helical upwelling and downwelling creates loops of magnetic fields. The downwelling when the magm,a cools near the surface the upwelling when it heats fron the prasure and density near the core. In other words a miniature cloged black hole like a cloged drain at the center of the inner core, cloge a miniature black hole it will still seek to draw in more mater particles and energy compacting a ball from it's premordial pocket of nebula gases. Dark energy I think is probaly what keeps the universe in balance and the cosmic strings are the harmonics and rythm that syncronises the universe, order and consanance to all of creation in this realety. _
_200,000,000 photonic angels on the head of a pin_


----------



## Maryjane (Sep 3, 2004)

_When it comes to the science of astronomy and astrophysics Foxbat yes you do learn something new everyday. As our technology advances the more that is revealed to us, and nanotechnology is going to oppen manymore windows of opportunities._


----------



## Maryjane (Sep 3, 2004)

_To clarify my thoery of the motion of the earths mantle I have a diagram here to post and also one depicting a balck hole complete with gravetational ripples. _

_      #1 Dynamo, pay particular atention to C & D what I was saying about two spiraling actions in two diferent direction starting from north pole from left to right and from the south pole from right to left then both meeting and turning to flow in a west to east direction at the equator_

_http://www3.sympatico.ca/cynthia.groulx/dynamo.jpg_

_#2 Black hole_

_http://www3.sympatico.ca/cynthia.groulx/blackholes.gif _


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 3, 2004)

The idea of a small block hole - aside from being entirely heretical - is actually quite interesting and appealing. I am not at all happy with current models on the Earth's interior.


----------



## Maryjane (Sep 3, 2004)

_Me neither Brian mostly they desribe plate tectonics, mantel flow, generation of electricity, electromagnetic fields, magma layers and dnesities a bit about the magma circulation and radiations but nothing about what creates planetary Gravetational forces???  All of the above without gravity would not exist, probably not even this planet. Without an interior force of gravity in the planets and the sun, there would be none. The solar system would be in a state cold nebula gases.Yet they know about black holes at the center of galaxies and the gravitional forces exerted to keep mater and energy from drifting off into space and swirling around them and gravitational ripples that keep things in order yet no where in any of the research I've done have they even hinted what I have theorised on a planetary scale. They have even proposed by using nano technolgy of creating artificial micro black holes. In a containment chamber one of these micro black holes would have enough power you can draw from them to supply power to several large cities or a large starship with capabileties of breaking the light speed barrior by way of the micro black holes event horizon. Now the scary thought is if such a micro black hole were to get loose of their containmnet chamber it would be emidiatly atraced to our black hole at the center of the earths inner core enlaging it and pluged drain is no longer pluged, get the picture as to what would that would mean?_ 
_If anyone is interested to learn more about nanotechnology and micro black holes I can submit a post about it later on._

_Nano technology is another amazing subject with many possibileties of it's own_


----------



## aftermath (Oct 23, 2004)

I had a thought, but I think I proved it wrong in my head but I'll post it anyway since I thought it was cool. 

What if gravity was simalr to to how ligthning works. That the charge on a planet say is stong enough to attract other bodies of mass since they would have a charge also. And with sun being similar to a gaint ball of energy, it would have a massive charge, being capible of attracting multipule planets. 

But then I'd imagine you'd have something like gaint lightning bolts flying between planets and satillites. And since I don't think I've ever heard of one of those, I guess I'm wrong.

But its still a neat idea.


----------

